# For Sale 2004 29Fbhs



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

PRICE REDUCED 2004 29FBHS; 30ft; Aerodynamic styling for easy pull. Mid-sized with big RV features. Sleeps 8. Bunk room in rear, slide-out, two entry doors, large shower outdoor cooktop and outdoor shower. Many accessories. $13,000. Price includes 16K SuperGlide hitch. Want the complete set-up ready to go? Will consider selling truck (2003 Chev. Silverado 2500 HD Duramax Diesel w/Allison Transmission, crew cab & auxillary fuel tank). 334-701-8501


----------

